# Does kijiji not deliver all replies to ads? Or are they jsut delayed?



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

Sometimes I get this feeling. So, tonight I decided to reply to one of my own ads with one of my other email adresses and sure enough nothing in my inbox.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

and lemme guess, the account you use for kijiji is a gmail?
I had the same thing. try creating and using an account not from them.
worked for me.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

one time i got a reply about a week after the ad had been taken down
but normally it works fine and fast. maybe check your junk mail settings, if you marked it as spam by mistake it might be filtering them or something.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

It works fine when i reply to my hotmail ads, but not my staff ads. yet I do receive some responses through my staff address.


----------



## corbo (Sep 14, 2012)

wonder this also, sent 4 emails to the same add , still no response


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Usually, a good portion of mine get sent to the junk folder. It's not a perfect system, as I mark the real scam replies as junk. I guess Google can't distinguish between real and scam replies.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For personal emails, I've kept my old Yahoo email account. I get immediate replies.


----------

